

Nokia's Windows Phone Strategy is on the Brink of Failure - SlipperySlope
http://www.screendigest.com/news/2012_04_nokias_windows_phone_strategy_is_on_the_brink_of_failure/view.html

======
SlipperySlope
"Nokia's poor results with Windows Phone are not due to Nokia's failures. The
Lumia devices have attractive and differentiated industrial design, in a
smartphone market where every handset maker is struggling to stand out. Nokia
shipped the launch devices on time and at attractive prices. Nokia's problem
is that Microsoft appears to have stood still. A year and a half after Windows
Phone 7's debut, it has changed little. In effect, the gap in features between
Windows Phone and Android or the iPhone has widened and not shrunk as Nokia
needed it to."

